# p4 2.8



## larrybee (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi, I have a 
Mainboard :	MSI 661FM2-LSR (MS-7060)
Chipset :	SiS 661FX/GX
Processor :	Intel Pentium 4 @ 2800 MHz
Physical Memory :	1024 MB (2 x 512 DDR-SDRAM )
Video Card :	Nvidia Corp GeForce 6600 GT
Hard Disk :	Maxtor (300 GB)
DVD-Rom Drive :	SONY DVD RW AW-G170A
Monitor Type :	Dell Computer DELL2407WFPHC - 24 inches
Network Card :	Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS) SiS900 10/100 Ethernet Adapter
Network Card :	Marvell Semiconductor (Was: Galileo Technology Ltd) 802.11b/g Wireless Controller
Operating System :	Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2
DirectX :	Version 9.0c (May 2007)

I have upgraded from a 1.8 p4 to a 2.8 I used to run the 1.8 at 2.4ghz overclocked by the fsb multiplyer I would like to overclock the 2.8 but my bios wont give me the option to overclock past 200 and no option to increase the fsb multiplyer. at the moment its standard 200 x 14 Does the processor limit the options in bios as I had more options with the 1.8? Is my only option a software overclock? Dont realy want to go down that road OK thanks


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

hello


your cpu multiplier is locked at the high side but generally they are not locked so tight at the low side

so if you highest multiplier is 14 often times you can drop 2-3 numbers lower and increase the FSB


example = 200 x 14= 2800

240 x 13= 3120

BUT this only works if your motherboard supports overclocking options ????

much the same way you could overclock if you could change your FSB to 220 x 14= 3080

check for a bios update at the MSI website and keep your fingers crossed you get some added OCing options


----------

